# Best place to live: Paphos vs Larnaca



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

What do you think would be the best place to live when comparing Larnaca and Paphos?
I've always had Paphos as a goal but I recently started looking at Larnaca.

Larnaca got a airport close which is a big plus in my book and the beaches near Larnaca seem to be better than Paphos beaches.

Is the cost of living in Larnaca higher than Paphos or is it about the same? I dont plan to live in the biggest tourist areas. Just a small apartment in some nice place.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pilke said:


> What do you think would be the best place to live when comparing Larnaca and Paphos?
> I've always had Paphos as a goal but I recently started looking at Larnaca.
> 
> Larnaca got a airport close which is a big plus in my book and the beaches near Larnaca seem to be better than Paphos beaches.
> ...


Paphos also has an airport. It takes us 10 minutes to get to airport from our house which is just outside Paphos.
The beaches in the Larnaca area are better than Paphos beaches but apart from that I prefer Paphos as the area is much prettier and greener. It really depends on personal preference.
Cost of living will be about the same.

Regards
Veronica


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

Veronica said:


> Paphos also has an airport. It takes us 10 minutes to get to airport from our house which is just outside Paphos.
> The beaches in the Larnaca area are better than Paphos beaches but apart from that I prefer Paphos as the area is much prettier and greener. It really depends on personal preference.
> Cost of living will be about the same.
> 
> ...


Thank you Veronica.

The problem with paphos is that there's not that many planes that go to Sweden, and the ones that do are pretty expensive.
But the most important thing is that I get down there and rent a apartment somewhere. I can always move later if I dont like the location. 

It's just too bad there seem to be many more apartments for long term rental in Paphos than in Larnaca. :confused2:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pilke said:


> Thank you Veronica.
> 
> The problem with paphos is that there's not that many planes that go to Sweden, and the ones that do are pretty expensive.
> But the most important thing is that I get down there and rent a apartment somewhere. I can always move later if I dont like the location.
> ...


Its only about 90 minutes drive from Paphos to Larnaca airport so that shouldn't be too much of an obstacle if you prefer Paphos for other reasons.


----------



## bobc (Jun 18, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Its only about 90 minutes drive from Paphos to Larnaca airport so that shouldn't be too much of an obstacle if you prefer Paphos for other reasons.



There is also an efficient bus service from Larnaca airport to Paphos, cost each way was 14 euros last year
Bob


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

bobc said:


> There is also an efficient bus service from Larnaca airport to Paphos, cost each way was 14 euros last year
> Bob


Oh, that was pretty cheap. Do you have any idea how long it would take to go with the bus?


----------



## RonJeremy (Sep 17, 2009)

Pilke said:


> Thank you Veronica.
> 
> The problem with paphos is that there's not that many planes that go to Sweden, and the ones that do are pretty expensive.
> But the most important thing is that I get down there and rent a apartment somewhere. I can always move later if I dont like the location.
> ...


I hear ya! he wants to be close to where the swedish chicks comes for topless sunbathing vacations, respect!


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

RonJeremy said:


> I hear ya! he wants to be close to where the swedish chicks comes for topless sunbathing vacations, respect!


You got me!

But seriously, there seem to be more planes from Larnaca than Paphos from Sweden, more planes = cheaper to travel. 



6 days until I land in Larnaca for my vacation, woho! :clap2:


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

In my oppinion Larnaca is 10x better than paphos.. Admitittedly if i was retiring then a nice place in the akamas area would be sweet... but if not yet retiring then Larnaca would be it for me


----------



## voltron (Aug 19, 2010)

Ok here is a question... I have heard Cypriots say that paphos is full of "bondu" what or who are/is a bondu or bondus?


----------



## Pilke (Jun 19, 2010)

voltron said:


> Ok here is a question... I have heard Cypriots say that paphos is full of "bondu" what or who are/is a bondu or bondus?


Urban Dictionary: bondu


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Pilke said:


> Urban Dictionary: bondu


Bondou in Cyprus refers to scrub land, waste land


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

voltron said:


> In my oppinion Larnaca is 10x better than paphos.. Admitittedly if i was retiring then a nice place in the akamas area would be sweet... but if not yet retiring then Larnaca would be it for me


I wouldnt live in Larnaca if you paid me to.
The area is arid and flat, like a moonscape.
I much prefer the greener, more undulating landscape in the Paphos area. Polis coastline is breathtaking and the Paphos forest is magnificent.
Voltron you have been in Cyprus for a very short time only. Take time to explore the Paphos region and I think you will change your mind about which is the best area.
The only thing that the East coast has which is better than the West is the beaches, but that is why it attracts the lager louts to the resorts. My idea of hell.
We often have to go over to the East coast on business and we always breathe a sigh of relief when we are on our way home.


----------



## needles (Nov 20, 2010)

Hi there,

Veronica you seem to know yourway around the island well.

We are a young couple investigating moving to Cyprus from Malta. 

Ideally, we would like to live someplace that will enable us to walk to the gym, yoga, shops, beach, and restaurants - where would you suggest the best place to live that will allow us to do this with relative ease? 

Is it possible we can get by without buying a car? We have really enjoyed living in ST Julians, Malta with everything in walking distance, catching the odd bus and hiring a car once a month. 

We look forward to your perspective so we can invetigate these areas when we visit Cyprus in October. 

Kind regards,

Needles


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

needles said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Veronica you seem to know yourway around the island well.
> 
> ...


Hi needles.
All of the things you are looking for are easily accesible in Paphos. If you live somewhere like the Universal are you don't need a car as everything is within walking distance.
Tombs of the kings road area is also fairly central and there is now an excellent bus service which covers most of Paphos. Bus fares are very reasonable.
Limassol will also have everything you want and you could also get by without a car there but it is very hectic and there are a lot of Russians there who seem to dominate everything these days. I was recently in a restaurant in Limassol and was handed a menu which was entirely in Russian, not even a Greek section. I am told that is very common now in Limassol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

Pilke said:


> You got me!
> 
> But seriously, there seem to be more planes from Larnaca than Paphos from Sweden, more planes = cheaper to travel.
> 
> ...


What I know there is no planes from Sweden to Paphos. At least not when I have looked. 

The bus took 2 hours when we took it. Very comfortable and easy way to travel. The island is smaller then many people think


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Veronica said:


> <snip> I was recently in a restaurant in Limassol and was handed a menu which was entirely in Russian, not even a Greek section. I am told that is very common now in Limassol.


You went to what we call a Russian tourist trap.  Out of curiosity where was this?

Believe it or not I can't remember the last time I've seen a menu in Greek. Normally they are all in English.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Vegaanders said:


> What I know there is no planes from Sweden to Paphos. At least not when I have looked.
> 
> The bus took 2 hours when we took it. Very comfortable and easy way to travel. The island is smaller then many people think


There's Paphos to London and then Sweden 

But yes, I'd rather take the direct flight from Larnaca!


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2011)

zin said:


> There's Paphos to London and then Sweden
> 
> But yes, I'd rather take the direct flight from Larnaca!


Me to even if we go to Germany and my 2 meters are tortured in Cyprus Air Airbus 319. lane:


----------



## Da Funk (Jun 5, 2010)

I have to disagree that the east coast is all flat. I have a property in Oroklini which has a lovely backdrop hills, you can take the car up or walk up and you can see down the valley looking o to the village and sea and on the other side you can see beautiful valleys and hills. It also has a picnic site, park and benches. Oroklini village has everything you need within walking distance, restaurants, bars, tavernas shopping centre, pharmacy, laundrette, beauty salon, supermarkets, bakeries, takeaways, DVD rentals shop, butchers and a brand new indoor pool with state of the art gym equipment in the heart of the village. Lots of my previous guests have stayed at my villa with no need for a car for everyday living and you can go to the best beaches on the island. The beach is a blue flag only 1km away that you can walk to and it it is 15 minutes drive from the airport with no sight or noise from planes. 

Larnaca is a 10 minute taxi drive away which also has Mackenzie beach which is and the promenade beach with no signs of young louts and mainly consists of families and locals. Should you want a lively night out but without non of the touts of Ayia Napa or the pressure selling of restaurants while walking by and asking you every second to look at there menu. It is a very relaxed and cosmopolitan feel to it. You can also drive to Protaras which is 25 minutes away and THE beach which in my opinion is THE best beach on the whole island and there are no lager louts there and it is. There is a lot more to the East side of the island and you do have valleys, beautiful views and the best beaches in the island. There is so much more to see and do within 25 minutes drive of Oroklini where you have Larnaca, Protaras and Ayia Napa, much more choice than Paphos in my opinion.



needles said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Veronica you seem to know yourway around the island well.
> 
> ...


----------

